# TV vs. CRT vs. TFT



## woodydoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

I am begining to assemble a home entertainment system, using a PC as the centre. I will use it a lot for watching DVD's and TV, also for recording TV shows. However, I also want to use it as a regular PC, for surfing the net, playing some 2-D games etc.

The question is - what would be the best display option for me ? LCD TVs are way beyond my budget. I did a quick market check, and I find that for my display budget of 15 -20 K, I can get one of the following :

- 29 " Flat TV
- 19 " Flat CRT monitor (from Samsung, which I hear is really good)
- 17 " LCD monitor (from Acer, which I hear is not good)

I would spend most of my time from about 10 ' away, working with a remote and wireless keyboard.

Thanks for any pointers on this issue.


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey u can try for LG L1730s or L1750s 17' LCD moni for 19000/- these are really cool


----------



## siriusb (Aug 17, 2005)

Unless u are playing games or working with art, I would recommend a big and flat screen tv.
TV screen is the best to view dvd/vcd movies. It is OK for browsing and an occasional 2d game. I would recommend u get a good tv tuner card and a decent video card to render dvd.


----------



## magnet (Aug 18, 2005)

which tuner card would u recommend??????internal or external for pc?????


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

TV is pain to read text. So no i wont recommend it as a primary monitor.
Ideally i would suggest Samsung 19" FLAT CRT monitor. But if you can spend the budget to 19K then as cvvikram suggested get those LG LCDs. they are really good.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 19, 2005)

> 19 " Flat CRT monitor (from Samsung, which I hear is really good)



get this ...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Aug 19, 2005)

At 10' away, a TV should be your choice of display.

Get a Radeon All in Wonder series graphics card + tv tuner. Comes with excellent software for remote controlled media browsing and DVD viewing. Also the remote works on radio frequency, so no need for line of sight. The remote application can be configured with profiles to operate winamp, powerpoint, your browser and other applications.

ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB All-in-Wonder is less than INR10,000. But it may be overkill as you don't game. Look for a 9600.

Review here - *techreport.com/reviews/2003q3/ati-aiw9800pro/index.x?pg=1

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## mail2and (Aug 19, 2005)

The best LCDs  are made by Samsung. LG models have low brightness and contrast ratio and they exaggerate their response times. Just go in for Samsung as it is the market leader in LCDs throughout the world.

Samsung 710n is the 17" LCD available from Samsung in India. I bought this 6 months back and still there are no dead pixels and the picture quality is superb.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 19, 2005)

I would not recommend a TV even though you will be far off. Text on a TV is unreadable most of the time and can cause eye strain. You could opt for either a Samsung 17" LCD or a 19" CRT display. Test out both options at a store and then decide


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

TFT is good and better than CRT for text i guess...
Go for that...


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 19, 2005)

or a better option would be...save the money from a LCD...buy a 17 inch CRT... get urself a modded xbox... load XBOX Media Center on it...and your all set to watch your movies on the TV mate hehehe.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 19, 2005)

ya go for crt


----------



## blacklight (Aug 20, 2005)

if space occupied is not an issue , u culd go 4 a CRT monitor...the money u spend on a TFT display culd be used to buy a bigger CRT monitor


----------

